# Offline Destination Volumes - Unable to move some photos



## Jay Clulow (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi,

Please can I get some assistance here. I'm getting the following error (See attached). Now I have no idea what volume B5540ADE-6D1 is but all my drives are connected as well as my iPhone (Incase it was that). To be perfectly honest I dont care about whatever those 57 photos are. I just want this message to go away. Any ideas how I can get around this and just discard this?

Thanks,


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 8, 2019)

Check the Preferences>Local Storage tab to see what drive/folder is specified as the "Storage Location for Originals". That message suggests that the location was recently changed and now Lightroom is attempting to move those 57 images from the previous location to the new location, but the latter is offline. If you don't recognise the location, change it to some other folder/drive location that you know is valid.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Aug 11, 2019)

Oaky I'm getting a new error now. LR is claiming there Is zero space to import anything,

However my drive space is rather large.

I cant get past this message!

Insufficient Space
Not enough free disk space on drive. Please freee up another 786.43kb to proceed.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 11, 2019)

Which drive is specified in the Preferences as the "Storage Location for Originals"?


----------



## Jay Clulow (Aug 11, 2019)

RAID 0. Either way every single drive has GB if not TB of free space. I cant even import a 300k jpg. Somethings gone weird with Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 12, 2019)

Indeed. Can you post a screenshot of the Preferences>Local Storage tab to see if that might offer us some clue.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Aug 12, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Indeed. Can you post a screenshot of the Preferences>Local Storage tab to see if that might offer us some clue.


Hi, 

Of course, Here is the preferences. Last night I even reset that to a different folder and Lightroom began to move the files and this issue is still present.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 13, 2019)

To be honest, I'm not certain what's going on here. It's not clear to me why Lightroom is trying to move your local copy of the originals to a different drive (presumably you recently changed location?), and unless the permissions on the current target drive are messed up I don't know why it can't move them to that drive.

I also am a bit suspicious of the fact that the name of the local system drive is blank on the Local Storage tab. If it wasn't for the fact that you presumably have a  copy of most of your near-1TB of cloud images already downloaded, I'd be tempted to trash the local library (and preferences) and start Lightroom again. Maybe someone else here has a better suggestion.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Aug 13, 2019)

I selected a different drive because the default catalog location for Lightroom CC is your local system hard drive. The system drive is 1TB and my originally are just over 1TB. 

This worked fine until recently. 
I hadn't noticed about the blank. I bet 100% that's what the issue is.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Aug 13, 2019)

Solved. Re-installed Creative Cloud and updated the apps. Now the volume reads where it was blank. So nice one  Jim!


----------

